# Anyone have both Crossbreed and M-Tac?



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

I am trying to decide between two IWB holsters for my Kimber Ultra II and also for my Smith & Wesson J frame. I have narrowed it down to either the Crossbreed Supertuck Deluxe with horsehide backing or the Comp-Tac Minortaur MTAC. Does anyone have both of these holsters and can comment on likes and dislikes? I know they are both great products just wondered if anyone had personal experience with each. I like the C clip design offered by Comp-Tac and the colored clip options but they are pricy when compared to Crossbreed. Wonder if I can use the Comp-Tac clips on the Crossbreed? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Wildbill846 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've got an MTAC for my Ruger SR9, but had to go with a Crossbreed Minituck for my Sig P232 since the MTAC doesn't handle anything that small, but I'm guessing its similar to the Supertuck. The Minituck seems more like the Minotaur Spartan than the MTAC as its a single layer of leather with the hardware exposed. The Crossbreed has steel clips which I really don't like. Those clips got ever so slightly bent outward the first time I put them on my belt and just don't retain shape as well as Comp-Tacs plastic ones. I prefer Comp-Tacs standard clips, and recently took a couple off one of my CTACs and put it on my Minituck and it works great.

I like the holsters from both companies, and customer service and delivery time were great from both, but I prefer the clips from Comp-Tac, and while I haven't exercised the option, it is nice to know I can buy multiple kydex bodies for my MTAC. Crossbreed has the advantage of lifetime warranty, though..and the Minituck is a product that Mintaur just doesn't have an equivalent for....I had to use a CTAC for my P232

Hope this helps,

Bill


----------

